
Xbox One does away with discs in new $249 All-Digital Edition - Reedx
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/16/xbox-one-does-away-with-discs-in-new-249-all-digital-edition/
======
verisimilitudes
I'm reminded of the PSP Go.

>“It’s about meeting the needs of customers that are digital natives that
prefer digital-based media.”

It also helps eliminate those annoying first-sale doctrine rights.

I'll keep using physical media, which I have the right to sell and whatnot.

------
rolph
The XBOX is a proprietary system, if you take the discs away then you have
even less control, as the contents of the 1TB drive can be taken away from
you, the discs cant, only your ability to access discs can be interferred
with.

This sort of model is why i just use steam and GOG games. I get to keep the
game and run/tinker it on my desktop

~~~
externalreality
I agree completely. Why they just take everything away so that I don't
actually own anything. Just give me a little set top box where the game gets
streamed to me and I don't even own the disk my current game is saved on. Oh,
wait... yea google and apple are reviving that model as we speak.

Yes, I think GOG is going to be a favorite of more and more people until they
just can't make it in the powerless consumer economy.

It will be sometime before the consolidation of computing power becomes
distributed again. We always go through cycles. We'll just have to wade this
one out.

